# Led Zeppelin - thank you



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

please excuse the slight peaking on the drums. Milton ribfest. 

Godin LG With motor city p90 pickups 

Playing through a Moratto "half watt Rock " 9v pedal amp through a 1-12 cab. With my pedal board of course.


----------

